# Coolant Contamination in Oil on my S4



## bemve (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello guys, 
I just had Blackstone Laboratories analyze my Mobil 1 OW-40 oil and everything looked good other than some coolant in my oil. 
I am getting ready to go Stage 3 in a couple of weeks and was hoping that everything would be fine with the engine. 
My initial guess was the head gasket, but after doing some research, it could be other things. 
1. Oil Cooler ( What do you guys think? Could it be the oil cooler? Remember that there is 0 oil in my coolant, it's just coolant in the oil.)
2. An individual says that his oil had coolant in it because his turbo was blown(pass side turbo shaft snaped right after compressor side seal leaving oil and water chambers exposed, so all fluids were finding their way straight into his exhaust). He says that the culprit was the return oil line for the turbo.
3.Head Gasket
Do you guys have any advice before I go ahead and pay for a compression test? Oil cooler would be great news as I can just replace that and be done with this issue. I rarely hear of these motors blowing head gaskets, but it's possible. 
I appreciate all of you help. 
Ervin


----------



## nastyS4 (Feb 4, 2008)

i would check your head and head gasket.


----------

